# Eft problems



## deoniphone3 (15/9/16)

Does anybody know what type of acount vapeking has is it chec or savings acount

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------



## AniDey (15/9/16)

Cheque account

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## deoniphone3 (15/9/16)

Thanx

Sent from my SM-G930F using Tapatalk


----------

